# 2010 Updated Speeder's Faux Flaming Cauldron



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Great Balls of Fire!!!! That's fantastic. I'm going to have to go back and read the tutorial now. Awesome job on that!!!


----------



## Grouf (Jan 23, 2010)

Very cool design. Thanks for posting!

FYI: I found a similar fan at Lowes that looks like it will work, but I can't tell if the 480 CFM is the same. Fan is just shy of $50.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_153139-39646-4914_4294857062_4294937087?productId=1018607&Ns=p_product_price|1&pl=1&currentURL=/pl_Fans_4294857062_4294937087_?Ns=p_product_price|1


----------



## thefireguy (Oct 1, 2007)

That was the fan I had in my 09 faux fire cauldron. I updated it this year and bough one that is almost twice as big and powerful. It's just as quiet too. You can purchase it at Sams Club or Walmart and right now they are only $47.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Cool! Looks like a blazing fire to me.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Excellent update! Thanks


----------



## Grouf (Jan 23, 2010)

thefireguy said:


> That was the fan I had in my 09 faux fire cauldron. I updated it this year and bough one that is almost twice as big and powerful. It's just as quiet too. You can purchase it at Sams Club or Walmart and right now they are only $47.


Great, I'll give Walmart a shot. Striking out at local Sams Club and not a member. I don't see them online at Walmart, but right down the street so I'll stop by on the way home from work.

Now that I know what I'm looking for it should be too hard to track down. Thanks!!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Very cool effect!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Has anyone tried using a box fan -- turning it on it's back with a frame underneath to elevate it off the ground so air circulates underneath - then simply attaching fabric to the fan's protective grid? I want to try and make a wall of fire and the square fans seems like a good option. Not sure if they would be powerful enough though... I would use flashlights inside pointing up at the fabric. . .anyone's thoughts?


----------



## Grouf (Jan 23, 2010)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Has anyone tried using a box fan -- turning it on it's back with a frame underneath to elevate it off the ground so air circulates underneath - then simply attaching fabric to the fan's protective grid? I want to try and make a wall of fire and the square fans seems like a good option. Not sure if they would be powerful enough though... I would use flashlights inside pointing up at the fabric. . .anyone's thoughts?



Funny you should ask. All of the Sams Clubs in my area are out of the recommended fans so I tried using my box fan tonight. The box fan could not push about 2 feet of light weight fabric that I used to test. I'm not sure if the airflow could be directed better to give it more lift, but don't have a lot of hope that the box fan will work.

I'm still looking around for another alternative that I can maybe wall mount in my garage during the off season.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

I got some similar fans off ebay for 15-20.00 bux,theyre the Harbor Freight ones,then I use our old C7 christmas lights and hot glued them in place.Bought some big plastic cauldrons at Halloween City and made columns for them to sit on and put the fans in.Sweet.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

WOW!!! I've been waiting for the update all year and it was worth it. Making 2 for next year thanks for the tut.


----------



## dna1990 (Aug 26, 2007)

Box fans can be made for some flames, but the style and silk is MUCH shorter that the cool infernos we see here. 

Make the silk on a box fan similar to the smaller commercial flame pots. Cut two triangle sheets and attach diagonally to each corner. They have to be lightweight and short.

Some success has been had with creating a funnel shape first, taking the box fan from some 20" square to say 12" square and then attaching silk across that. And yes, leave the back as WIDE open as possible to allow the most air to be pulled in.


----------



## dna1990 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey FIRE, I see your design puts the lights all on the face side. While I know it depends on how heavy (opaque) the silk is - have you found any advantage (realism) to placing any lights on the back side too?


----------

